# Fry!



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

I was feeding my fish yesterday and I saw a fry swimming around. I went and got my family and we counted four that we could see. Later I got a breeding trap and some Hikari first bites. I finally got the fry into the trap and fed them this morning. Any way I am wondering what kind they are. They are orange with a black stripe on there side. I'll post a picture later. Also any tips? Last time one of my fish had babies they were all eaten before I got home. So :help:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would say one of the livebearers..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

John is right- a livebeaer. He said what I restrained myself from saying!

So many of your livebeaers are red based that it makes it hard to tell. You will have to wait until they are older. I would guess the red wag, but that is only a guess. They might not even keep the black stripe down the middle.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

here are some pictures.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Could be from anyone of these


, 2 marigold swordtails, 2 red velvet swordtails, 2 blue rainbow platies, 1 red gold tuxedo guppy, 2 red wag swordtails,

Or a cross from anyone of them.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Gee that helps


----------

